# Removing "Comment hidden by its author" options?



## DragonTalon (Nov 4, 2012)

Is it possible to get these removed?  I have dozens of them (seriously) cluttering up my submissions from the same person deleting and reposting comments over and over since you can not edit them.  

I know you used to be able to open a Trouble Ticket to have unwanted comments deleted, but not sure that's done anymore since the ability to 'delete' them yourself was introduced.  It's not a big enough issue to open up 50 trouble tickets, and I suspect the admins wouldn't enjoy seeing that either.

Anyone know what the policies on this are currently?


----------



## Saellyn (Nov 4, 2012)

DragonTalon said:


> Is it possible to get these removed?  I have dozens of them (seriously) cluttering up my submissions from the same person deleting and reposting comments over and over since you can not edit them.
> 
> I know you used to be able to open a Trouble Ticket to have unwanted comments deleted, but not sure that's done anymore since the ability to 'delete' them yourself was introduced.  It's not a big enough issue to open up 50 trouble tickets, and I suspect the admins wouldn't enjoy seeing that either.
> 
> Anyone know what the policies on this are currently?


I don't think they do it anymore. The "Comment Hidden by..." thing is kind of a placeholder, much like the "Submission/Journal Deleted by...". If someone is doing it deliberately you can block them and create a TT for harassment, but beyond that I don't think you can do much.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2012)

I was surprised we can't edit our comments. I hate making a dumb mistake that isn't great enough to merit hiding my comment.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 4, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I was surprised we can't edit our comments. I hate making a dumb mistake that isn't great enough to merit hiding my comment.



Proofreading.
Solves all of this.


----------



## Saellyn (Nov 4, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Proofreading.
> Solves all of this.



*snerk* Hah! Bitch please. People rely on technology these days (spellcheck, autocorrect, etc...) for that sort of thong.

Shoot! I meant thing!


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Nov 4, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. I have some pictures that got spammed by trolls and have been wanting to remove the "hidden comments" things for a while.

Is there a way to make it so that people can edit them with out having to hide them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Proofreading.
> Solves all of this.



Yes ofcrouse.


----------



## DragonTalon (Nov 4, 2012)

Making comments editable would be a bad idea, as it would make it way too easy to change what you said after people reply and all sorts of other issues.  

Allowing edits with a viewable history would be nice but unlikely.

I just find it annoying to have my submissions spammed with deleted comments now, sometimes 3-4 of them in a row.  Be nice to be able to clean those up.  I can see why if a comment has a reply it can't be removed, but ones with no children could be vanished without any problems.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2012)

DragonTalon said:


> Making comments editable would be a bad idea, as it would make it way too easy to change what you said after people reply and all sorts of other issues.
> 
> Allowing edits with a viewable history would be nice but unlikely.
> 
> I just find it annoying to have my submissions spammed with deleted comments now, sometimes 3-4 of them in a row.  Be nice to be able to clean those up.  I can see why if a comment has a reply it can't be removed, but ones with no children could be vanished without any problems.



Is this a genuine issue on _this _forum where we can edit our comments after people have replied? No, especially since the date of post and editting is recorded and displayed- akin to your viewable history suggestion.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 4, 2012)

The "Comment removed" thing actually has a function. Admins can still see what was said but the regular users only gets the "Comment removed" box/s. That said I will toss this one up to the techs to see how easily this could be implemented so that if comments are removed admins see the boxes and their contents, but for the user it just isn't there at all.


----------



## DragonTalon (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks.  I don't normally mind the random one, but when dozens get plastered all over at once by a single user, it bugs me.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Nov 4, 2012)

DragonTalon said:


> Making comments editable would be a bad idea, as it would make it way too easy to change what you said after people reply and all sorts of other issues.
> 
> Allowing edits with a viewable history would be nice but unlikely.
> 
> I just find it annoying to have my submissions spammed with deleted comments now, sometimes 3-4 of them in a row.  Be nice to be able to clean those up.  I can see why if a comment has a reply it can't be removed, but ones with no children could be vanished without any problems.



When ever I have to hide a comment. I put in a message in the new comment saying sorry that way they don't get pissed.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 4, 2012)

Due to the way that the comments are coded, this isn't entirely feasable, because deleting comments (especially ones replied to) will severely impact the comment chains.

And, as said above, we use 'hidden' comments for documentation and such. Allowing them to be deleted puts us at square one for that sort of thing.


----------



## DragonTalon (Nov 4, 2012)

Guess I'll just have to live with the Deleted Comment spam then.  Ugh.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Nov 14, 2012)

DragonTalon said:


> Guess I'll just have to live with the Deleted Comment spam then.  Ugh.



I'm not. I want those fucking things off my submissions.

The "Comment Hidden" thing to me is just a sign for other people to see that the person was harassed making them a target for others.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 14, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Due to the way that the comments are coded, this isn't entirely feasable, because deleting comments (especially ones replied to) will severely impact the comment chains.
> 
> And, as said above, we use 'hidden' comments for documentation and such. Allowing them to be deleted puts us at square one for that sort of thing.



What about using Greasemonkey or something similar to hide it from the users end?

No internal coding needed and those who want it can use it? So no forced settings on users.


----------



## DragonTalon (Nov 14, 2012)

jayhusky said:


> What about using Greasemonkey or something similar to hide it from the users end?
> 
> No internal coding needed and those who want it can use it? So no forced settings on users.



That's the opposite of what I want.  I'd be fine if only the page owner could see it.  I just don't like others coming to my pages and seeing a ton of "Message Has Been Deleted" notices.  Gives the wrong impression and just plain looks horrible when you get a page full of them.  I want to encourage people to comment, not make it look like it's pointless because they think I'm blasting away comments left and right.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 14, 2012)

DragonTalon said:


> That's the opposite of what I want.  I'd be fine if only the page owner could see it.  I just don't like others coming to my pages and seeing a ton of "Message Has Been Deleted" notices.  Gives the wrong impression and just plain looks horrible when you get a page full of them.  I want to encourage people to comment, not make it look like it's pointless because they think I'm blasting away comments left and right.



Ok fair enough, point taken.
Just saying, if its possible with Greasemonkey then it would be possible to make version work with the site (internally) without messing up the admins viewing of hidden comments.

If they can code something to hide the admin backend from standard users view, it wouldn't be difficult to add the same sort of system to a script which removes the hidden comments.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 14, 2012)

DragonTalon said:


> That's the opposite of what I want.  I'd be fine if only the page owner could see it.  I just don't like others coming to my pages and seeing a ton of "Message Has Been Deleted" notices.  Gives the wrong impression and just plain looks horrible when you get a page full of them.  I want to encourage people to comment, not make it look like it's pointless because they think I'm blasting away comments left and right.


isnt that why the comments are often said "comments Deleted by User" and "comments deleted by owner"? To show that the user themselves deleted the comment not the owner of journal/submission?


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Nov 17, 2012)

DragonTalon said:


> That's the opposite of what I want.  I'd be fine if only the page owner could see it.  I just don't like others coming to my pages and seeing a ton of "Message Has Been Deleted" notices.  Gives the wrong impression and just plain looks horrible when you get a page full of them.  I want to encourage people to comment, not make it look like it's pointless because they think I'm blasting away comments left and right.



That is exactly why I want the mother fucking things gone. We should be allowed to remove them. Its fucking embarrassing. I don't give a rats ass why they have to remain there, I want the fuckers removed.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 18, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> That is exactly why I want the mother fucking things gone. We should be allowed to remove them. Its fucking embarrassing. I don't give a rats ass why they have to remain there, I want the fuckers removed.


And a attitude like that will absolutely help getting us to implement it.

The comment threading system is darn broken as it is, already. If we were to actually remove the comment from a user's view, we'd only break it more.


----------

